# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  PATSY Kensit is quitting Emmerdale â for...

## xCharliex

PATSY Kensit is quitting Emmerdale â for Holby City.

The stunning blonde, who plays superbitch Sadie King in the ITV1 soap, has landed a starring role on the BBC1 medical drama.

She has signed up to play a nurse from next October after she leaves the farm soap following a two-year stint.

Patsy, 37,  told The Sun it was hard work commuting from her home in Notting Hill, West London, all the way to Leeds, where Emmerdale is filmed.

She has to leave her sons James, 13, and Lennon, six with their nanny. Patsy said: âLike any mum who works, I have days when I go, âOh my Godâ. But my boys are very supportive of me doing it. Theyâre very proud.

âI didnât want to move them up to Leeds because theyâre both very happy at their school and with their friends.

âSo there are a lot of 4am starts.â 



City girl ... as Sadie in the rural soap



Im well pleased! One of my fav actresses moving to another of my fav TV Shows!!! Patsy Kensit in a nurse's uniform   :Big Grin:  


But Patsy will now have to travel only 40 minutes to work as Holby City shares the EastEnders studios in Elstree, Herts.

Last night she said: âAfter two fantastic years at Emmerdale and ITV, I am thrilled to be offered the opportunity of joining Holby City at the BBC. 

âI will really miss all my friends at Emmerdale but look forward to living and working in London full time.â

Holbyâs producers said: âHer character will come into the show as a nurse who has more than a few secrets to hide and an attitude that cannot fail to ruffle the feathers of her colleagues.â

Patsy â starring in Aladdin at the Richmond Theatre, South West London â said she hopes to have a long career on British TV âlike Joanna Lumleyâ.

----------


## alan45

Oh dear good news tinged with bad news. Delighted to see her leave Emmerdale but how on earth can she get a job on another top programme. The woman cant even act!!!!!  Still she can probably play a nurse who specialises in plastic surgery and botox

----------


## Richie_lecturer

or she can be one of the film props, e.g. a park bench outside Holby General.

EDIT:  Confirmed, she is defiantely leaving in August 2006.  That is definate.

----------


## Siobhan

> Oh dear good news tinged with bad news. Delighted to see her leave Emmerdale but how on earth can she get a job on another top programme. The woman cant even act!!!!! Still she can probably play a nurse who specialises in plastic surgery and botox


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  they can write in the script that she test botox on herself so she won't have to move her lips

----------


## xCharliex

Well i for one am really pleased that shes gonna be staying on our screens, and even more pleased shes moving to Holby with Tina Hobley and Amanda Mealing!! 3 of my fav actresses!

----------


## dddMac1

can't say i'll miss her in Emmerdale

----------


## Luna

i heard this this morning never really liked her in emmerdale but i think she'll be brilliant in holby

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can't imagine her playing a nurse!   :Searchme:   :Ponder:

----------


## xCharliex

> Can't imagine her playing a nurse!


I can   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   hehe

----------


## alan45

> Well i for one am really pleased that shes gonna be staying on our screens, and even more pleased shes moving to Holby with Tina Hobley and Amanda Mealing!! 3 of my fav actresses!


She is not even in the same league as Tina and Amanada   At least they can do emotion  :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

> Well i for one am really pleased that shes gonna be staying on our screens, and even more pleased shes moving to Holby with Tina Hobley and Amanda Mealing!! 3 of my fav actresses!


i am so glad shes joining  :Cheer:  
and i agree charlie as they are 3 of my fav actresses aswell

----------


## xCharliex

> She is not even in the same league as Tina and Amanada   At least they can do emotion


Oh yeah i know that Alan lol, but shes still *cough cough*   :Thumbsup:  
Couldnt ask for more really 2 of me favs hehe

----------


## xCharliex

> i am so glad shes joining  
> and i agree charlie as they are 3 of my fav actresses aswell


Good taste hun! Its gonna b great viewing though, can you imagine! I wonder who she sides with, i mean Chrissie and Connie dont get on, so it will be fun to see what happens

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Glad Sadie King is leaving Emmerdale. She can't act. Does anyone know any details on her exit storyline?

----------


## samantha nixon

> Good taste hun! Its gonna b great viewing though, can you imagine! I wonder who she sides with, i mean Chrissie and Connie dont get on, so it will be fun to see what happens


shell probably side with connie as i think her and chrissie are gonna be quite similar so they might clash

----------


## xCharliex

> shell probably side with connie as i think her and chrissie are gonna be quite similar so they might clash


I dunno i think all 3 may not get with each other

----------


## samantha nixon

either way who gets on with who it will be great as all 3 are fab actresses 
i think its only me and you who like patsy though

----------


## Jade

Lets hope she's a bigger bitch than Chrissie, he nose is going to be put right out of joint!

----------


## samantha nixon

its gonna be well good but weve got a little while to wait yet and were only gonna see her once a week and maybe not even then depends if shes gonna be in every ep

----------


## xCharliex

> either way who gets on with who it will be great as all 3 are fab actresses 
> i think its only me and you who like patsy though


I know but hey great minds hehe! I always like the people who get critisized

----------


## samantha nixon

so do i

----------


## xCharliex

> so do i


omg i love your new banner

----------


## shannisrules

well i hope everythings turns out ok for her in holby good luck to her

----------


## alan45

> well i hope everythings turns out ok for her in holby good luck to her


Do they do botox on the NHS  :Confused:

----------


## feelingyellow

:Cheer:  finally she's going!! too bad for holby fans though - i am so glad i don't watch it!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It might be embarassing watching a patient under anaesthetic have more activity than Patsy the nurse's forehead.

----------


## samantha nixon

> omg i love your new banner


thanks so do i emmie made it for me

----------


## samantha nixon

> It might be embarassing watching a patient under anaesthetic have more activity than Patsy the nurse's forehead.


i think shell be really good and i think she does have movement in her forehead especially in the recent eps she has

----------


## Richie_lecturer

In that case she must be using 'temporary' botox.    :Confused:

----------


## xCharliex

> In that case she must be using 'temporary' botox.


Hmmm and who doesnt use botox nowadays in the celebrity world?!?! think you'll find most do

----------


## xCharliex

> thanks so do i emmie made it for me


Yeah its really good!

----------


## alan45

> It might be embarassing watching a patient under anaesthetic have more activity than Patsy the nurse's forehead.


If she has to make a trip to the mortuary she best keep moving lest she gets mistaken for a corpse

----------


## Bryan

> If she has to make a trip to the mortuary she best keep moving lest she gets mistaken for a corpse


  :Lol:  your comments on mz kensit are comedy genius alan!

----------


## samantha nixon

why doesnt no one like her except me and charlie

----------


## Bryan

> why doesnt no one like her except me and charlie


becuase of her wooden acting...she lacks emotion in her acting...and has spoilt a potentially good character in sadie king

----------


## samantha nixon

i think sadie is the best character in emmerdale and patsy plays her great

----------


## Bryan

> i think sadie is the best character in emmerdale and patsy plays her great


fair enough, that is your opinion, i happen to disagree with that   :Smile:

----------


## xCharliex

> i think sadie is the best character in emmerdale and patsy plays her great


Its ok ive got used to the fact everyone keeps slagging her off! but repetitive comments is draining me now! We like her so it doesnt matter what anyone else thinks, ill still stick up for her. Least both of us like her and not just one of us   :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

> Its ok ive got used to the fact everyone keeps slagging her off! but repetitive comments is draining me now! We like her so it doesnt matter what anyone else thinks, ill still stick up for her. Least both of us like her and not just one of us


yep theres 2 patsy fans on here

----------


## Abi

Well acting-wise, shes not THAT bad. She hardly deserves the stick she gets from people. I mean, shes not great, but come on, theres worse than her. Plus the charcter she plays must be really hard to do, because theres not much scope, so that would hold her back. She will probably be good in holby, if she gets a good charcter.

----------

